# Ok, my wifi somehow broke after the latest leak.. i feel the radio is to blame. Help?



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

So, when that 2.11 leak came out, i was psyched, installed immediately, and well.. it hasn't been good.. at all. It greeted me with an epic fail and wiped the sdcard still have no idea what happened there, and i get so much lag on the keyboard its insane. Keys get stuck, or just dont work. And the most interesting, my wifi is broken. It just wont connect. It shows the networks, but on sense, it just keeps scanning, wont connect, says its remembered, and on cm7, it says disabled. ?????? WHAT???? I have never seen it. I also have fluctuating signal, im in a 4g area, but its on 3g 60% of the time, and just keeps switching. Which im sure is just lovely for the battery.

Now i think i heard someone saying its radio related, so here is my question, could that be the issue? and can i revert radios without bricking? if i have the 2.11.501.2 radios, can i go back to the MR2.5 radios? and if it isnt the radio, WHAT IS IT.

Honestly, i have had nothing but issues on this phone. This is the 6th(!!!!!!) one. If someone says replacement i may shoot myself. EVERY REPLACEMENT FROM VERIZON SUCKS. /rant


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you done a factory reset yet?


----------



## patdroid1 (Jun 6, 2011)

to my knowledge the radio has no affect on wifi...wifi issues are usually kernel related...it will however kill your data if not correct for rom. did you do a full wipe before flashing??? if so i would try re-downloading, full wipe and re-flash...i have tried several roms based on newest leak as well as the vanilla 2.11 leak and all have been fantastic. running bamf forever now and it's perfect. fyi i am also using the newest leaked radio and it works perfect...good luck!!!


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

its been doing this on many roms, all wiped before flashing. Idk whats going on. It worked before, not i just cannot connect to anything. On cm7 im on the stock kernel, says disabled, and sense i am on imoseyons gb sense kernel, just wont connect... But for some reason, wifi tether works... idk.... and the keyboard keys are getting annoying.


----------



## patdroid1 (Jun 6, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> its been doing this on many roms, all wiped before flashing. Idk whats going on. It worked before, not i just cannot connect to anything. On cm7 im on the stock kernel, says disabled, and sense i am on imoseyons gb sense kernel, just wont connect... But for some reason, wifi tether works... idk.... and the keyboard keys are getting annoying.


have you tried using stock sense kernel...last imoseyon i flashed killed my sd card and ziggy's is ok but sometimes laggy for me too (even overclocked) they are working without the htc source for these kernels so they are bound to have issues. even at 1ghz the stock kernel is much snappier and i have no issues with great battery life. i love to overclock but htc did a pretty good job with this one and until the devs get a hold of the kernel source, i think stock kernel is best bet.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

do you know where i can find the stock kernel?

I can try it.. idk.. i know the ffc is messed from it.. lol


----------



## patdroid1 (Jun 6, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> do you know where i can find the stock kernel?
> 
> I can try it.. idk.. i know the ffc is messed from it.. lol


which rom you running...stock kernel comes with all 2.11 roms except for synergy and gingeritis...you said you were using Imo's so i figured you flashed rom...then Imo's kernel. i know there was ffc issue but i thought that was only with imo kernel??? if you like sense 2.1 id highly recommend bamf 2.4.1 and if you wanna give sense 3.0 a whirl, BAMF Forever is working flawless. i'm not trying to be a BAMF fanboy but both roms are super smooth and bug free for me. noooooo lag at all


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Eh im on the stock debloated rom. I was actually gonna try bamf. 1.8.3 was my fav sense rom ever , yea i flashed his kernel. ill try and let you guys know....


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

but uh is there anyway ot just extract the stock kernel?
kinda dont want to restart yet...


----------



## patdroid1 (Jun 6, 2011)

if you reflash the rom without wiping data it will flash the stock kernel back in...i'd recommend wiping dalvik and cache though just in case...but all data will be safe


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, ill see how that goes..


----------



## patdroid1 (Jun 6, 2011)

make a nandroid and let me know how it goes!


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Just wanted you to know you aren't alone, I don't know how or when the problem started but one day I went to turn my mobile data off and put WiFi on and it keeps saying UNABLE TO SCAN FOR NETWORK. I was also on Imoseyen's kernel, tried several radios, and ROMs but they all say the same thing. Unrooted and replacement is in the mail.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

ryanstfl said:


> Just wanted you to know you aren't alone, I don't know how or when the problem started but one day I went to turn my mobile data off and put WiFi on and it keeps saying UNABLE TO SCAN FOR NETWORK. I was also on Imoseyen's kernel, tried several radios, and ROMs but they all say the same thing. Unrooted and replacement is in the mail.


Oh god... I.. I cant... I just cannot deal with verizons "like new" replacements. If my wifi is screwed, ugh.. idk... This phone has been nothing but issues. That being said, im fairly confident my wifi is fine, as wifi tether works. but that just makes it more confusing.

Can i flash a radio older than the one on the phone or will that brick? I'm no n00b but flashing radios is not my strongsuit, as i never do it.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

maybe a little nit of reading befor you start flashing,yes you can flash the older radios,just make sure they are gingerbread radios,also the original kernel is out there (search), best would be install something that has less bugs, learn what you are doing, make nands befor you flash away, your wifi issue is a kernel prob,did you flash a sense kernel on an aosp rom or aosp on a sense rom? you need to wipe everything (sdcard also)system/cache/data/dalvik/battery then put your rom/kernel on the sdcard and flash the rom,let it boot and see if that works ok befor you go flashing anything else. if it doesnt work then start with a different kernel,but the right one for your rom.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"busterbrown77 said:


> Oh god... I.. I cant... I just cannot deal with verizons "like new" replacements. If my wifi is screwed, ugh.. idk... This phone has been nothing but issues. That being said, im fairly confident my wifi is fine, as wifi tether works. but that just makes it more confusing.
> 
> Can i flash a radio older than the one on the phone or will that brick? I'm no n00b but flashing radios is not my strongsuit, as i never do it.


Start over lol


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

I CAN VERIFY THAT THE LATEST (802) RADIO BROKE MY WIFI. I was wondering if I was along. I had to do a replacement. It is not kernel related as I was running the stock kernel. Battery is excellent, wifi worked for about a weak and then would not even scan for networks. I just kept getting "error" under wifi. No change to the rom and kernel. It was fine for 3 months up until I flashed this radio. FYI my "like new" replacement has a recessed power button, it will be going back as well. This is TB #5 for me. As much as a HTC fan as I am, Samsung will probably be my next manufacturer of choice.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"TampaBayTbolt said:


> I CAN VERIFY THAT THE LATEST (802) RADIO BROKE MY WIFI. I was wondering if I was along. I had to do a replacement. It is not kernel related as I was running the stock kernel. Battery is excellent, wifi worked for about a weak and then would not even scan for networks. I just kept getting "error" under wifi. No change to the rom and kernel. It was fine for 3 months up until I flashed this radio. FYI my "like new" replacement has a recessed power button, it will be going back as well. This is TB #5 for me. As much as a HTC fan as I am, Samsung will probably be my next manufacturer of choice.


I'm curious did you use both radio the one for cdma and lte?


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes. I did not flash them separately.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"TampaBayTbolt said:


> Yes. I did not flash them separately.


I mean did you flash lte+cdma radio? If you did try mixing some up and see what you get can't hurt. Me I flash one radio file for lte and cdma and I been lucky enough to not have these problems people have here


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

"busterbrown77 said:


> Oh god... I.. I cant... I just cannot deal with verizons "like new" replacements. If my wifi is screwed, ugh.. idk... This phone has been nothing but issues. That being said, im fairly confident my wifi is fine, as wifi tether works. but that just makes it more confusing.
> 
> Can i flash a radio older than the one on the phone or will that brick? I'm no n00b but flashing radios is not my strongsuit, as i never do it.


What is your gripe with like-new? Out of the 3 replacements ive had, only one was an issue.


----------



## redragons (Sep 14, 2011)

TampaBayTbolt said:


> I CAN VERIFY THAT THE LATEST (802) RADIO BROKE MY WIFI. I was wondering if I was along. I had to do a replacement. It is not kernel related as I was running the stock kernel. Battery is excellent, wifi worked for about a weak and then would not even scan for networks. I just kept getting "error" under wifi. No change to the rom and kernel. It was fine for 3 months up until I flashed this radio. FYI my "like new" replacement has a recessed power button, it will be going back as well. This is TB #5 for me. As much as a HTC fan as I am, Samsung will probably be my next manufacturer of choice.


I get the same WiFi "Error" issue, but I believe mine was related to me dropping the thunder bolt on the ground. Every now and again it will scan, but I'm pretty sure I F'ed it up hardware wise. I'm running BAMF rc4.9 with newest radio.


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

It's possible, but you stated newest radio. Coincidence maybe. But I never dropped mine.


----------



## yellowj704 (Jul 29, 2011)

Latest leaked radio is the best I've ever run, and i know that most will agree... Finally have a radio that works 100% of the time.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

ryanstfl said:


> What is your gripe with like-new? Out of the 3 replacements ive had, only one was an issue.


Ive been through 6. all had random issues. If i need to start again i may go crazy. Like their new policy SUCKS. they still refuse to just giveme a new one, and i cant go to a store for help? REALLY. on a phone this damn buggy. As of now, wifi works on AOSP, i redid cm7 with boot manager. running fine. Sense is still screwed on the stock kernel. no idea why. Im glad i can revert radios because this latest leak has been way too jumpy with 4G and 3G. i sometimes cant get a stable 4g connection. That being said, im glad my wireless is fine, ill just wait until they fix whatever is wrong with the damn wifi. lol..


----------



## redragons (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I'm still having that WiFi "error" issue after going back s-on on mr2 stock ROM, so guess back to Verizon the thunderbolt goes. Guy at the Verizon store knew me by name by the time I returned my 4th thunderbolt, going on 7 now. I was offered any other 4G phone as a replacement, but I have put too much money into accessories over the past year.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my last thunderbolt instead it was on the 712 radio after a few days Flashing the radio I woke up too no 3g but when I got too 4g it picked it up but could not force 3g so I did everthing possible from changing roms/radios to stock I finally got 3g but took awhile and than when i went back to the ROM off choice 4g didn't pick up and eventually the same for 3g and their was a few others with the same situation so now you got me thinking to going to ota

Edit: my WiFi was ok

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------

